# PILE-O-BIKES



## SHO2010 (Dec 14, 2016)

This would be fun to pick thru better get a tetanus shot first.


----------



## fordmike65 (Dec 14, 2016)

I'll take.....none of them


----------



## KingSized HD (Dec 14, 2016)

Are they for sale somewhere or is this where you have to take your bikes when you join BHA (Bike Hoarders Anonymous)?


----------



## Freqman1 (Dec 15, 2016)

I see a pile-o-shiz


----------



## GTs58 (Dec 15, 2016)

That ain't no pile of bikes. *This is a pile-a-bikes! *














Been there, then it all went up in flames.


----------



## Cooper S. (Dec 15, 2016)

Is any of that first pile for sale


----------



## SHO2010 (Dec 16, 2016)

Cooper S. said:


> Is any of that first pile for sale



yes they all were but I forgot to copy the site if I run across it I will post it.


----------

